# nissan x trail 2005 model- pompeii



## pompeii (Oct 10, 2012)

can any one pls advise me if i can fill unleaded e 10 unleaded ethernol in my nissan xtrail 2005 model ,pls is it safe for the motor or is ethernol e10 unleaded going to effect my motor pls thanks and kind rgds


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

pompeii said:


> can any one pls advise me if i can fill unleaded e 10 unleaded ethernol in my nissan xtrail 2005 model ,pls is it safe for the motor or is ethernol e10 unleaded going to effect my motor pls thanks and kind rgds


Most "regular" unleaded in Canada is E10 now. We don't get a choice here anymore. You shouldn't have any trouble. The big problem with ethanol is it breaks down the standard rubber seals and fuel hoses. 10% ethanol is supposed to be low enough to ensure your hoses and seals won't degrade.

It's used because it's an inexpensive and prevents detonation. It also burns cleaner than gasoline. Uncontrolled detonation will literally burn holes in your engine's pistons.

Jury is still out on whether it's the best option to prevent detonation.


----------



## pompeii (Oct 10, 2012)

*pls advise*



akamcfly said:


> Most "regular" unleaded in Canada is E10 now. We don't get a choice here anymore. You shouldn't have any trouble. The big problem with ethanol is it breaks down the standard rubber seals and fuel hoses. 10% ethanol is supposed to be low enough to ensure your hoses and seals won't degrade.
> 
> It's used because it's an inexpensive and prevents detonation. It also burns cleaner than gasoline. Uncontrolled detonation will literally burn holes in your engine's pistons.
> 
> Jury is still out on whether it's the best option to prevent detonation.


so pls advise me can I use unleaded e 10 ethonol petrol or do i use unleaded straight becoz to my understanding e 10 has sugar bi products and it could coz a problem for my fuel injection issues pls kind rgds and ...my email is [email protected]


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

pompeii said:


> so pls advise me can I use unleaded e 10 ethonol petrol or do i use unleaded straight becoz to my understanding e 10 has sugar bi products and it could coz a problem for my fuel injection issues pls kind rgds and ...my email is [email protected]


I use E10 for every fill-up. The previous owner must have too because almost all petrol stations in Canada carry only E10 for regular gasoline. No problems, no excitement. You'll be ok too.

So you know, one of my clients is a fuel grade Ethanol distillery plant. Ethanol is a very very clean burning fuel (much cleaner than gasoline) with almost zero impurities. You have a much higher risk of varnishing and residue from regular gasoline (if your vehicle is not used often enough) than from Ethanol. The worry with Ethanol is it will degrade seals and flexible hoses in the fuel system, which may lead to fuel leaks and fires. E10 (10% Ethanol) has enough gasoline mixed in where this will not be a problem.


----------



## pompeii (Oct 10, 2012)

pls with ethonol 10% unleaded and as I understand , it is a sugar bi product pls do advise me will it harm the fuel injection system in any way pls thanks and kind rgds pompeii ...... [email protected]


----------

